# Yesssss!



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new car! Give us some details/pics and welcome to the forum.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to Cruzetalk! Post up some pics

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats what color


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love the power of this car!






































Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

At 621 km my oil life have 58%.

Is it normal?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

superyan711 said:


> At 621 km my oil life have 58%.
> 
> Is it normal?
> 
> ...


I have seven times that mileage and my oil % is higher.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Seems very low for the mileage.. Call the dealer and ask them about it.. they should tell you just to reset the oil life gauge.. My first oil change came at 11500 kms


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats. It sounds to me like your oil life monitor wasn't set properly at the factory.


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome to the Cruze Club!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase. 621KMs = 385.871 miles yeah ask the dealer about that You get it as a new/demo car?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes. It's a new/demo car!




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is that mileage on the odometer or the trip meter?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Odometre. Weird!

I call the dealership tomorrow.

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

The dealership said to me i have 58 oil life probably because the car run free or guys who try the car run slowly.

What you think about this answer ?

Thank's!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

superyan711 said:


> The dealership said to me i have 58 oil life probably because the car run free or guys who try the car run slowly.
> 
> What you think about this answer ?
> 
> ...


That would be a LOT of idling.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I would reset it and go from there.. then I would go in for the first oil change a little early just to be safe.. also keep an eye on your oil level.. you should be fine


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new ride. To tell you how much I love our Cruze (a week old now)....I have a C6 Corvette and I haven't driven it since we bought the Cruze. OK...I'm sure it's just that the new hasn't worn off the Cruze yet. I really like the power of the Cruze and how solid it feels when driving...awesome car.


----------

